# good farm rides in the NW?



## xxcharlottexx (12 April 2015)

Hi. I'm looking to get out for a few days with the horse over the next few months. Are there any good farm rides that you would recommend.  Don't really want to travel more than an hour from the yard in tockholes (just south of Blackburn)  as 1) I don't have my own transport so will need to pay and 2) my horse hasn't travelled that much so don't want him boxed up for too long.
Crow wood seems to be closest and looks good, but doesn't show any pictures really.
We are mainly happy hackers but would like to pop the odd jump. 
Somerford park, Kelsall hill and craven are just over an hour so possible. 
Are there any others?  
Thanks


----------



## Sparkeyboy (13 April 2015)

xxcharlottexx said:



			Hi. I'm looking to get out for a few days with the horse over the next few months. Are there any good farm rides that you would recommend.  Don't really want to travel more than an hour from the yard in tockholes (just south of Blackburn)  as 1) I don't have my own transport so will need to pay and 2) my horse hasn't travelled that much so don't want him boxed up for too long.
Crow wood seems to be closest and looks good, but doesn't show any pictures really.
We are mainly happy hackers but would like to pop the odd jump. 
Somerford park, Kelsall hill and craven are just over an hour so possible. 
Are there any others?  
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I love Somerford, haven't been to Kelsall Hill yet. There's Charity Farm in Wigan which has a farm ride, Craven Country Ride in North Yorkshire, Marbury Farm Ride. I would have a look on www.lancs-gb.org.uk website as they hold fun rides/non competitive endurance rides which I'm going to try this year, they look good fun!


----------



## Firebird Dressage (13 April 2015)

To be honest once you've been to Somerford you don't want to go elsewhere! It is especially good if you're not that into jumping as all the fences are optional. Some fences are so inviting that even the most determined "I'm not gonna jump" riders end up having a go. 

Try youtube for clips of other places like Crow Wood and Craven.


----------



## dollymix (13 April 2015)

Craven Country Ride near Skipton - great day out!


----------



## xxcharlottexx (14 April 2015)

Thanks  will have to book a day off work and go play ponies!


----------



## Madam Min (14 April 2015)

There's also  Little Chasers near Crosby.


----------



## Gloi (30 April 2015)

http://www.dolphinholmecountryride.co.uk/index.html


----------

